# PROBLEMS with aerosol spray paint cans



## NITROJC (May 27, 2009)

Hello Folks, Over the years, I have done some spray painting with rattle cans with few difficulties. Recently, I ran into a problem I can't figure out. I bought the paint several years back, and it was stored at room temp. This 12oz. can of cummings beige enamel paint has never been used, and is full of paint. I shook the can [hard] twice as long as recommended apx. 5 mins, but nothing comes out ! I tried a different nozzle still nothing. However, I did note that the nozzle stem took on paint after firmly pressing the button. WHAT'S HAPPENING HERE ??
Please, Advise, or try to determine what the problem is. Thanks, Nitrojc.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Personally, I would think that wasting time worrying about a rattle can wouldn't be worth it. Why not go buy another one?

Sorry I can't help you on this one.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Your problem is that you bought the paint several years back. Done gone bad. Go to the store and buy another one and continue on. :whistling2:


----------



## NITROJC (May 27, 2009)

*Rare Color*

Well Guy, It's not quite that simple, Nobody seems to have the "cummins beige" color Locally. Having retired from Ford's, I have much more time than money. On line with shipping it would cost me between $10 -$15 a can.
My guess is the propellant some how leaked out leaving the paint behind. Just a thought ...... Maybe there is some way to recharge the can with AIR, or CO2. If not, removing the top cap of the can would give me an opening to pour the paint into a jar. Then I could thin it to spray thru my COMPRESSOR'S spray gun. This is a small "touch-up" gun with canister.
If any of you people have done this, or something similiar, Please tell me of your Experiences, Whether they are Good, or Bad. 
THANKS-TO-ALL, Nitrojc.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

I would in no means recommend poking a hole into a aerosol can in NOWAY. Ford did have a Safety Program???????????? Go to a local NAPA store or local auto paint shop. They can fix up some to match for what you want. The time you are wasting trying to come up with something, you can go ahead and just get it done for a few dollars. Heck go to Wal-Mart. You might can find something there that will closely match Cummings Beige. How much is your time worth? Mine runs about $90 per hour. So you can just drop me a check for $25 in the mail to me for my time so far.:thumbsup:


----------



## NITROJC (May 27, 2009)

*Pressurized Spray Can ?*

Painter, I Believe your Parnoid ..... there is NO PROPELLANT in the can, so what's to blow ? Yes, FORD does have a safety program, but we Engineers work around it. Are you familiar with the "enamel paint" inside the can? If so, can it be sprayed thru a compressed air paint sprayer?
Some of us aren't as fortunate as others, and have to make do with what there is. Therefore, somehow, someway, the paint will be removed from the can, and used in another painter. YES, it can be done, there's always a way. "WHERE THERE'S A WILL, THERE'S A WAY!" :thumbup:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Smaker with a hammer. Whadda ya got to loose? :thumbsup:


----------



## NITROJC (May 27, 2009)

WELL, I HAVE ONE BELIEVER ON BOARD ..... ANY OTHERS ??


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Ask mr Carter, he works for a spray can company. Oh Carter, where art thou?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

"Here hold my sign while I drill a hole in this here can."


----------



## NITROJC (May 27, 2009)

RCP said:


> Here


RCP, Great .. Leed, I will call their Tech. Dept. and fire some questions at them. Simply put, How do I remove the top cap from the can ?
Thanks, Chris.:yes:


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

NITROJC said:


> Maybe there is some way to recharge the can with AIR, or CO2. If not, removing the top cap of the can would give me an opening to pour the paint into a jar.


....


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Got a BB gun? Put a couple rounds in the top at a distance and then have at it.


----------



## ledgestonepainting (Mar 18, 2009)

I know there is a company here in town that if you bring them paint they will put it in a can for you. Someone like that will probably be able to help you. Or auto paint shop.


----------



## NITROJC (May 27, 2009)

Well Folks, I believe I can recharge the paint can, but really don't know the propellant to use. I have tried to find out [ON LINE] what is used for spray paint cans, but can't find an Answer. I don't know whether compressed AIR, or CO2 would work ... to spray the paint ! ANYBODY KNOW ??


----------



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

my local paint store can load any color paint into a rattle can, I'm assuming that there might be store in your area that could do the same. And by that I meant add propellant to your current can.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

BrushJockey said:


> Got a BB gun? Put a couple rounds in the top at a distance and then have at it.


Take the spray can, and dress it up like a pinata. Then let the neighborhood kids have a go at it.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

go to the paint store, they can match you a qt of enamel in the color that you want, put it into a preval sprayer, you're good to go.


----------

